# New HD Channels announced!



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Virgin Media adds five new HD channels
Plus some changes to its Sky Movies offering
Television NewsBy Patrick Goss
1 hour ago | Tell us what you think [ 0 comments ]

Virgin Media adds five new HD channels to line-up

Virgin Media has announced that it will be adding five new HD channels to its line-up, plus Sky Movies Classics HD for those with a premium film subscription.

Virgin Media is keen to add to its HD offering as it continues to invest heavily in its TiVo marketing campaign.

The addition of seven new channels includes five in HD  and an added bonus of a Sky Movies Classics HD channel and pricing change (from £7 per box to £7 per account) for customers paying for movies.

Channel phwoar
The HD channels arriving for Virgin Media are Eden HD (7 October), Good Food HD (7 October), Dave HD (10 October), Watch HD (12 October) and Alibi HD (TBC 2012).

The two standard definition channels are Yesterday +1 and Eden+1.

Cindy Rose, executive director of digital entertainment at Virgin Media said: "We're thrilled to be bringing more dazzling HD channels to our TV service, offering our customers even more choice and variety.

"Our commitment remains to deliver and develop the most compelling digital home entertainment service available in the UK and we will continue to build on our great TV and On Demand offerings to give our customers the best range of services now and for the future."

If you include the Sky premium channels (which cost extra) then Virgin Media has a total of 37 HD channels, 24 on its XL package including its sole exclusive HD channel  Film 4HD.

The rundown is now:

M: BBC HD, ITV1 HD, 4 HD, FIVE HD

M+: add Film 4HD (exclusive to Virgin Media)

XL: add ESPN HD, FX HD, MTV Networks HD, National Geographic HD LIVING HD, E4 HD, SyFy HD, Discovery HD, Eurosport HD, Comedy Central HD, Sky 1 HD, Sky Arts 1 HD, Sky Arts 2 HD, Good Food HD, Watch HD, Dave HD, Eden HD, (Alibi HD from 2012)


----------

